# Throttlestop "Cpu not supported"



## Pippy (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm trying to run an emulator and decided to get throttlestop to make it run.. better? I'm not very tech savvy at all and don't have a clue about these types of things. Anyways, I have the latest version of throttlestop however when I try to run the installer it says "CPU not supported". Is there any way to fix this or am I just stuck for now? I have searched for hours on end on how to get a metroid prime emulator running and I would appreciate some answers.


----------



## Toothless (Aug 3, 2018)

As far as I know AMD isn't supported.


----------



## Pippy (Aug 3, 2018)

Toothless said:


> As far as I know AMD isn't supported.


So I just can't run it with this computer then?


----------



## Toothless (Aug 3, 2018)

Pippy said:


> So I just can't run it with this computer then?


Probably. Let me double check it.


----------



## Pippy (Aug 3, 2018)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Toothless (Aug 3, 2018)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/throttlestop-error-cpu-not-supported.233150/post-3654226


----------



## Pippy (Aug 3, 2018)

Ah well its a shame I cannot do anything about it. Thanks anyways! You saved me a lot of digging over nothing


----------

